# Spring feeders



## stormyday (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone got feeder pigs coming soon? I'll be getting 12 in a couple weeks, looking for pics, I will post some when they get here


----------



## Apopkaporkers (Feb 21, 2014)

You raise 12 at a time? 

How much land do you have? Pasture raising them or penning them up? 

I love hearing how others do it. I have never done more than three at a time


----------



## stormyday (Dec 1, 2013)

No, the pasture is for our cattle, I have a pretty sizable old feedlot behind my old dairy barn, I raise em on concrete, Not really fancy but better than confinement in my opinion. I have another concrete lot east of the barn I usually feed out 6 at a time in, I generally do 6 twice a year, gonna try two groups of 12 this year, 12 spring pigs then 12 fall pigs.


----------



## stormyday (Dec 1, 2013)

I was hoping to see some pictures of any little pigs everyone is getting this spring, I should have a bunch in a couple weeks, I'll post pics when I get em home.


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's piglets galore:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/piglets
and
http://www.sugarmtnfarm.com/?s=piglets
We raise ours on pasture using managed rotational grazing. By moving them, just like with sheep, goats and cattle, one gets a lot more food value from the land and the forages and soils improve with time.

Cheers,

-Walter


----------

